# Tire replacement



## hammer6924 (Nov 30, 2021)

I have a Yanmar 2610 the right front tire has developed a crack on the sidewall. My question is the tire on it now is a 7-16 and indicates a 5.5 standard rim can I replace this tire with another 16" tire? New here.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Assuming maybe you have a 2610D (4 wheel drive). If so, look at this. FRONT WHEEL - 4WD: Yanmar Tractor Parts (hoyetractor.com)


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

hammer6924 said:


> I have a Yanmar 2610 the right front tire has developed a crack on the sidewall. My question is the tire on it now is a 7-16 and indicates a 5.5 standard rim can I replace this tire with another 16" tire? New here.


Check out the bolt pattern and hub center on your YM2610D 4WD to a JD790 4WD If the 2 match, then getting new rims is EZ-PZ. See 4WD chart below for 7-16 fronts.

The JD 50, 55, 70 and 90 Series Compacts were all made by Yanmar and painted JD green. Many of those parts on a JD need to be inspected first for fit/form/function and then it's good to go!


----------

